# [Firefox] Police aliasée moche (Résolu)

## vieuxmike

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec quelques sites dans firefox : la police est pixellisée, c'est moche. Par exemple avec wikipedia, ou la documentation de gentoo.

Je vous mets une image pour que vous puissiez bien comprendre.

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/5977/firefoxmoche2vv6.png

Voila, c'est moche. Du reste pour la majorité des sites tout va bien. Il n'y a qu'avec quelques sites où cela ne va pas. Je soupçonne une police manquante, est ce bien le cas, si oui quelle police. Car j'ai effectué quelques démarches pour tenter de résoudre ce soucis, sans succès...

  1) J'ai suivi ce tuto http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X.org_et_les_polices_d'affichage

Sert-il à quelque chose? Est-il actualisé? J'ai discuté avec un gentooiste qui n'a pas ce soucis de police avec Wikipedia, pourtant il n'a pas de fichier /etc/fonts/local.conf ou de ~/.fonts.conf comme le suggère le wiki. Par contre tout comme moi il a un /etc/fonts/conf.d/51-local.conf (c'est un lien symbolique en fait) mais qu'il n'a pas modifié pour être tranquille... 

Le wiki suggère également d'installer xorg-x11 avec le USE truetype-fonts, or je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans use.desc, ni dans use.local.desc

A mon sens cet article est périmé et devrait être réactualisé.

  2) Concrètement je soupçonne un problème de fonts (polices) manquants, mais je ne sais pas lequel. Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma gouverne...

Les paquets "media-fonts" installés

```

eix -I -C media-fonts | grep "\[I\]"

[I] media-fonts/corefonts

[I] media-fonts/encodings

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

[I] media-fonts/font-alias

[I] media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

[I] media-fonts/font-bh-type1

[I] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

[I] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

[I] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

[I] media-fonts/font-misc-misc

[I] media-fonts/font-util

[I] media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

[I] media-fonts/freefont-ttf

[I] media-fonts/freefonts

[I] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-other

[I] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

[I] media-fonts/hunkyfonts

[I] media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix

[I] media-fonts/lfpfonts-var

[I] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf

[I] media-fonts/libertine-ttf

[I] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

[I] media-fonts/unifont

[I] media-fonts/urw-fonts

[I] media-fonts/urwvn-fonts

[I] media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk

```

La liste des fonts dans /usr/share/fonts

```

ls -F /usr/share/fonts/

100dpi/     freefonts/     liberation-fonts-ttf/  Type1/

75dpi/      freefont-ttf/  libertine-ttf/         unifont/

corefonts/  hunkyfonts/    misc/                  urw-fonts/

cyrillic/   jmk/           Speedo/                urwvn-fonts/

default/    lfpfonts-fix/  TTF/                   util/

encodings/  lfpfonts-var/  ttf-bitstream-vera/

```

Les "Fontpath" appelés dans xorg.conf

```

 grep -i fontpath /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jmk"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urwvn-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/libertine-ttf"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

```

Enfin les recensions de 'fonts' dans Xorg.0.log

```

 egrep -i '(fonts|fontpath)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/jmk,

   /usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix,

   /usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var,

   /usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf,

   /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/unifont,

   /usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/urwvn-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf,

   /usr/share/fonts/libertine-ttf,

   /usr/share/fonts/default,

   /usr/share/fonts/encodings,

   /usr/share/fonts/util

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

```

Voila.

Merci pour ceux qui comprennent quelque chose à ce beans, prendront du temps à me lire et éventuellement me mettront sur la bonne voie pour avoir des belles polices dans wikipedia qui en rendront la lecture plus agréable  :Smile: Last edited by vieuxmike on Mon Jul 14, 2008 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Un simple eselect fontconfig enable 70-no-bitmaps.conf règlera le problème  :Wink: 

EDIT: et t'as pas besoin des fontpath dans le xorg.conf, ils sont autodétectés, et ça ne sert que pour le bitmap justement de toute façon. Les fontes truetype sont gérées avec fontconfig  :Smile: 

EDIT2: et je te conseille d'utiliser media-fonts/dejavu à la place de media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera (ou installe le en parallèle), c'est un fork de bitstream en plus récent, plus beau, plus complet et ça utilise les dernières techno truetype, et bitstream n'est plus maintenu depuis des années de toute façon  :Razz: 

----------

## vieuxmike

rho  :Very Happy: 

Bah merci  :Smile: 

Ca marche B)

SOLVED

----------

## RaX

C'est une dépendance de x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera), va t'elle être remplacé au profit de dejavu ?

(j'ai aussi une dépendance pour vlc est le flag truetype, mais bon ça j'en fait mon affaire)

Bonne soirée.

----------

## geekounet

 *RaX wrote:*   

> C'est une dépendance de x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera), va t'elle être remplacé au profit de dejavu ?
> 
> (j'ai aussi une dépendance pour vlc est le flag truetype, mais bon ça j'en fait mon affaire)
> 
> Bonne soirée.

 

Bah, déjà le paquet xorg-x11 ça sert à rien, à part retrouver l'équivalent du vieux Xorg monolithique, c'est qu'un meta-ebuild avec simplement une tonne de deps inutiles et la création d'un symlink /usr/X11R6 tout autant inutile... bref tu peux te passer de cet ebuild là (en rajoutant xorg-server au world si c'est pas déjà fait, histoire de pas le perdre), et ça fera sauter la dépendance.  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Oki, et donc après le depclean, il suffit ensuite de merger dejavu et c'est tout ? Je vais chercher un peu sur le net car je suis un peu dans le flou avec cette histoire.

```
Note: okay j'ai rien dit, j'avais pas compris se qu'était ces 2 packages, maintenant c'est bon, rien a voir mais Geekounet on peut voir ton xorg.conf ?
```

----------

## geekounet

Ya pas grand chose à y voir vu que je laisse la plus grande partie en auto, mais tu peux la trouver là  :Smile: 

----------

